# Any tips on removing standing seam?



## jsepps (May 29, 2013)

I have to do a repair due to failing paint on double crimped standing seam. I have to remove about 20 panels. I won't be taking all the panels off so are there any tricks in taking off the last panel I have to take off without wrecking the next one ?

Thanks


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Failing paint? Are these pre-finished? I dont know that I can give you any tips but I would love to see some photos if the prefinished coating is coming off.

D


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

If it was me I would paint them in place, I don't know if there is a way to remove them with out damaging the panel. Snap lock panels yes, double locks doubtful.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

gt- if the prefinished is failing you will not be able to paint them in place because it will continue to come off. I’ve run into this before and I am trying to Document Manufacturers and dates.


----------



## jsepps (May 29, 2013)

I'll try to post some pics later. It was also ice damaged so it's getting fixed now. It's on a pretty big hospital and they are working on the paint warranty now. Hopefully it goes through, I need the work. 

I did manage to get the last panel off using a grinder and just being stubborn. There should be no problem putting the new ones back on


----------

